# Custom Roller Earthwise 7 Blade Manual Reel Mower



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

I wanted to share with everyone a good roller idea for any Earthwise, Scotts, or Great American that consists of a roller in the rear. I bought a 1.9" x 16" conveyor roller. Not a bad investment at $13 and change plus shipping. I am hoping the few extra lbs will help with some mild striping, and more importantly, will help with the bed knife bounce we have all seen. The length of your reel will be the length of the roller with a 7/16 Hex.

As you can see by the photos the rollers are roughly the same size but the stock roller in hollow and weighs less than my tv remote.

Hope you enjoy.

SDL


----------



## Vandy

Where did you purchase the conveyor from? And how did it mount?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

You can purchase on global industrial or ashland conveyors. The normal rod is either 1/2 or 9/16 and this conveyor roller is a 7/16 hex rod. It fit with no modifications on the normal mounts.

https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/material-handling/conveyors/roller-gravity/19-dia-x-16-ga-galvanized-roller-26157-16-gp-for-16-oaw-omni-conveyors

http://www.ashlandconveyor.com/products/kd16

They also sell really thick 3.5 inch rollers on global industrial that are $111 but are 21 lbs. That is a lb more than a Toro stripe kit.


----------



## Steve97tj

McMaster would be another easy source for something like that. They are quick, they just don't tell you the total cost+tax+shipping until after the fact but usually isn't bad.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Thanks. After doing some mowing, it really made the mowing smoother and gave a really nice weight to the bedknife.


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Ordered one to try out. Curious if it'll help the wavyness.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Which brand did you buy or which website?

In hind sight I wish I would have bought an Ashland roller. Their 1.9" x 16" or 18" 9 ga plain steel is over 5 lbs. I bought a 16 ga steel and it only weighs 3 lbs.

If I would have noticed it sooner I would have mentioned it. They are also sold on Graingers but are cheaper straight from the manufacturer.

https://www.grainger.com/mobile/product/ASHLAND-CONVEYOR-Replacement-Roller-2WKG1?searchQuery=2WKG1


----------



## bencrabtree27

Man I've been wanting to pull the trigger and do this on a rotary mower....


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Rotary's have lawn strypers or Toro striping kits. Personally I would rather have a solid piece of steel roller though instead of plastic filled with sand.


----------



## bencrabtree27

@Sonoran Desert Lawn Yeah I have been thinking about taking the rear wheels off and fabbing a new plate to connect. Even with a stripper kit you can get those dreaded wheel marks.


----------



## bencrabtree27

Basically same idea as a toro pro stripe just not expensive


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Toro actually makes a striping mower but funny enough it looks like the front wheels are wider than the rear striper.

https://www.toroadvantage.com/specialty-equipment/precision-striping-is-easier-and-faster-with-the-toro-prostripe-560/


----------



## GregKeller

What do you think the widest diameter you could do on one of these without it contacting the bedknife? Or is there something else that it looks like it would hit first?


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Which brand did you buy or which website?
> 
> In hind sight I wish I would have bought an Ashland roller. Their 1.9" x 16" or 18" 9 ga plain steel is over 5 lbs. I bought a 16 ga steel and it only weighs 3 lbs.
> 
> If I would have noticed it sooner I would have mentioned it. They are also sold on Graingers but are cheaper straight from the manufacturer.
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/mobile/product/ASHLAND-CONVEYOR-Replacement-Roller-2WKG1?searchQuery=2WKG1


I did the global one.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

GregKeller said:


> What do you think the widest diameter you could do on one of these without it contacting the bedknife? Or is there something else that it looks like it would hit first?


Good question. The original was 2" and its fairly close to the bed knife. The higher the HOC the more room you have, but the 7/16 hex fits perfect. When you start getting into 2.5 rollers or higher the middle hex rod is 11/16 or higher and will not fit the original mount without modification.

I have experienced much less bounce with mine and think it was money well worth it. 👍

If you are after stripes I would buy the 3.5" x 18" 21 lb roller and trail it off the green fastners as pictured in the original post.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

DFWLawnNut said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which brand did you buy or which website?
> 
> In hind sight I wish I would have bought an Ashland roller. Their 1.9" x 16" or 18" 9 ga plain steel is over 5 lbs. I bought a 16 ga steel and it only weighs 3 lbs.
> 
> If I would have noticed it sooner I would have mentioned it. They are also sold on Graingers but are cheaper straight from the manufacturer.
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/mobile/product/ASHLAND-CONVEYOR-Replacement-Roller-2WKG1?searchQuery=2WKG1
> 
> 
> 
> I did the global one.
Click to expand...

The good news is I saw a lot of improvement with mine but I mowed at 1". I had zero wash boarding and its just overall a better mow.


----------



## bencrabtree27

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which brand did you buy or which website?
> 
> In hind sight I wish I would have bought an Ashland roller. Their 1.9" x 16" or 18" 9 ga plain steel is over 5 lbs. I bought a 16 ga steel and it only weighs 3 lbs.
> 
> If I would have noticed it sooner I would have mentioned it. They are also sold on Graingers but are cheaper straight from the manufacturer.
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/mobile/product/ASHLAND-CONVEYOR-Replacement-Roller-2WKG1?searchQuery=2WKG1
> 
> 
> 
> I did the global one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good news is I saw a lot of improvement with mine but I mowed at 1". I had zero wash boarding and its just overall a better mow.
Click to expand...

You should post some pics !


----------



## klsmith259

I ordered the Earthwise 7 blade reel mower and should have it this week. I also ordered a roller inspired by this thread from Ashland Conveyor and it should be here next week. There is some lead time but I ordered the 9 gauge version that is about 5lbs. I plan on using it this weekend with the stock roller to be able to compare to the conveyor roller. If someone doesn't post pics before I can I will be able to next week.


----------



## rbvar

Shame that my mowing season is probably over, but picking up the 1.9"x16" 4.7# Ashland for my Great States 415-16.

May also see if the Earthwise gets cheaper over the off-season. Would have gone with that originally, but Amazon was out of stock for a couple weeks when I wanted to pull the trigger.

Then the next question is do I dive into the DIY electrification with cordless drill parts...


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

klsmith259 said:


> I plan on using it this weekend with the stock roller to be able to compare to the conveyor roller. If someone doesn't post pics before I can I will be able to next week.


I am currently scalping and overseeding Rye so I can not provide any more updates for at least 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Swiftkickyo

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Which brand did you buy or which website?
> 
> In hind sight I wish I would have bought an Ashland roller. Their 1.9" x 16" or 18" 9 ga plain steel is over 5 lbs. I bought a 16 ga steel and it only weighs 3 lbs.
> 
> If I would have noticed it sooner I would have mentioned it. They are also sold on Graingers but are cheaper straight from the manufacturer.
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/mobile/product/ASHLAND-CONVEYOR-Replacement-Roller-2WKG1?searchQuery=2WKG1


Is this the one you wish you would have gotten? I have the 18 inch great states. http://www.ashlandconveyor.com/products/kd18


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

I dont have the same mower to measure but I would say yes. If its a 1.9 x 18 with 7/16 hex I dont see why it wouldnt fit. My only concern is rod length. If my math is correct it should fit better than mine and be heavier.

You could always standby a few days until others review it to ensure Ashland works well.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

rbvar said:


> Shame that my mowing season is probably over, but picking up the 1.9"x16" 4.7# Ashland for my Great States 415-16.
> 
> May also see if the Earthwise gets cheaper over the off-season. Would have gone with that originally, but Amazon was out of stock for a couple weeks when I wanted to pull the trigger.
> 
> Then the next question is do I dive into the DIY electrification with cordless drill parts...


Thinking of picking up the ashland 1.9"x18" 9ga roller for my Great States 815-18. Is the install process as easy as taking the rear roller off via the wingnut plastic screws, taking the old roller off and popping the new one on, then throwing the assembly back on?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Yes. It was that easy. My reel is 16 inches. The rear roller assembly was 16 inches with a 1/2" rod that measures about 17.4" with wiggle room. The roller's 7/16 hex rod fits perfect without modification. My small hesitation is the rod length on the Ashland. It appears it is about 17 9/16". It should still fit but at the absolute worse case you sand or grind down the hex rod a 1/4 inch, but I really think it will be ok. Again, I bought from a different company but same dimensions. The hex rod just looks a hair longer from Ashland, but my hex rod has wiggle room. Its a very small gamble that it wouldnt work. I hope that all made sense.

In short it will all work if the rod length is about an 1.5" more than your reel.


----------



## klsmith259

@rbvar ordered from Ashland but I don't know if it was installed. I ordered from Ashland and they are supposed to ship it on 10/13. If you can wait a little bit I can let you know if I have any issues replacing the stock roller.

Here are the measurements for the KD16 roller from Ashland.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

As far as the mounts themselves...



Its as simple as that! To be honest it has made overall height adjustments so much easier having a one piece roller as well.


----------



## klsmith259

Another option if it is too long is to drill a hole in the plastic to give a little extra width but I would need to look at the assembly and see if that is feasible. Hopefully that isn't necessary.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

It should be good. Even if its a 1/16 or 1/8 of an inch too long, its a plastic mount with some flex.


----------



## rbvar

klsmith259 said:


> @rbvar ordered from Ashland but I don't know if it was installed. I ordered from Ashland and they are supposed to ship it on 10/13. If you can wait a little bit I can let you know if I have any issues replacing the stock roller.


KD16 as well, ordered direct from Ashland. Mine doesn't ship until 10/15, so I guess we'll hear your report first


----------



## klsmith259

I received the conveyor roller today. It fits but it is a very "snug" fit. It should be fine as long as you aren't adjusting your HOC all of the time. I may grind down one end slightly to alleviate the pressure on the plastic pieces (seen in the second picture). A very minor gripe is the roller isn't exactly center but no one would ever be able to tell without looking at the roller. As far as the additional weight it does add striping capability and feels more connected to the ground when mowing. I'm just getting into reel mowing so I don't have a lot of experience to go by. My lawn needs to be leveled and I would love to hear from someone with a level lawn.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

@klsmith259 That looks really good. You should have no issue taking a quarter inch off either end of the shaft and fixing the pressure its putting on the plastic. Alternatively if you dont access to a tool to cut or shave that (angle grinder) you could drill out the plastic and let the roller shaft go through the ends. You'd need to then get some sort of spacer to fill the gap as to not allow the roller to shift left or right enough that the opposite end falls out. This would also limit the HOC as you could not adjust the roller where the shaft would be making contact with the metal frame.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Looks good. Sorry if you feel I steered you wrong with Ashland. Crazy how a 1/4 inch or so throws off the mount. I would sand it down. I will probably get an Ashland in the near future as well just for the extra 2 lbs of added weight.


----------



## klsmith259

No worries about the roller. I am handy and also like to tinker. I do have an angle grinder and will shave a little off. Besides that the extra weight is great and it works well. If someone decides to drill out the ends I would drill a hole through the roller shaft and put a cotter pin in or something similar to prevent it from moving left or right.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

I sense this thread being the start of a lot of mods for these mowers. I'd LOVE to mill those plastic end pieces out of aluminum with gauge lines and use clamps like this to hold things in place. Would make height adjustment much easier.


----------



## rbvar

My KD16 shipped a little ahead of schedule and also got here today. I didn't notice any warping of the plastic mounts on the GS 415-16, but I'll check again this afternoon. As you mentioned, you can notice that it's a tiny bit off center if you're looking closely, but given how the stock roller rattles around I can't imagine it being an issue. Unfortunately my grass is still pretty much shut down from the cold nights, so may not get to test it out until next season.

I wonder what their orders person is thinking about a bunch of one-off purchases going to residential addresses in the last week.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

My father built me a quick roller with scrap parts. I never indicated if it should mirror the initial design or go straight across so he assumed two would be better. Havent used it yet but thinking it will be a great improvement.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Looks good. Split rollers and split drums help on turns. It actually helps on these mowers when you can not back up with a grass catcher.

Btw all that green on the reel looks like your mowing in Florida swamps. &#129315;


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Looks good. Split rollers and split drums help on turns. It actually helps on these mowers when you can not back up with a grass catcher.
> 
> Btw all that green on the reel looks like your mowing in Florida swamps. 🤣


It performed well today but just isnt quite heavy enough to avoid washboarding like i'd hoped. Maybe once I level my yard it will help more but i'm seeing it as a bit of a wash at the moment. Plus side is the OD is smaller than the plastic wheels so it helps get the HOC a bit lower.

Might as well be a swamp here in the PNW. We get rain all day and temps now wont get warm enough to dry anything up. Wet grass is what i've been cutting!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

DFWLawnNut said:


> Ordered one to try out. Curious if it'll help the wavyness.


Did you ever have a chance to mow with your roller?


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered one to try out. Curious if it'll help the wavyness.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever have a chance to mow with your roller?
Click to expand...

I did and it definitely worked better than the stock plastic things. I got my Allett a few days later though so its sitting up at my office now for the lawn there lol. I did mow with it at my office as well and it did pretty well there too. Didnt help with the wavyness though as thats a limit of the reel speed.


----------



## rbvar

Finally had enough growth to justify mowing. Significantly less washboarding--the extra weight helped keep the bouncing down and gave extra momentum for plowing through thicker spots without slowing. Of course, here as things are going dormant I'm cutting a little higher than during main growing season, and things have thinned out compared to August/early September peak, so the real test will come next year.


----------



## CyberGolfer

I have the Great States 418-18 with 5 blades on common bermuda. As I "chased the green" from vacations, the lawn was very tough to cut with washboarding as well but double cutting did help. Since this thread pertains to "adding weight", I wanted to get others thoughts.

For 2021, I was going to buy some PVC pipe (3" or 4"), run a hangar through it and fill with concrete. Then using the hangar wire, hook it to the lower cross bar on the handlebar and have it sit on top of the handle bar just below the cross bar. It should add about 10 lbs. If this doesn't work, do you think switching to the 7 blade would make that much difference using either the new roller idea or the PVC pipe idea?

Thank you!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Technically every mower with a reel will have washboarding but we are trying to reduce how much is visible. A few factors contribute to the reel visible washboarding:

FOC - frequency of cut is the reel's blade relation to how many cuts per inch.
https://youtu.be/UEex4Rt4qGs

HOC - Height of cut matters more because the blades of grass are more "firm" than wavy at lower heights. The crimping of each cut is more noticable.

Manual reel mowers have additional unfortunate factor to consider; the rear roller and attitude of the blade. The rear roller bounces freely and is more likely to ride on top on thick turf. https://youtu.be/ETNlPIzMicA The weight will help stay on top of the turf, but that may make it harder to push through thick healthy turf. If you are removing to much of the grass it will be hard to push through.

My tips based on logic and experience:

1. Even gas and battery mowers with 5 or 6 blades don't have washboarding. We can conclude it has a high FOC by how fast the blade spins. In order for a manual reel increase FOC, I suggest adjusting the blades to be as loose as possible while still making just enough contact to cut paper. You should notice the momentum behind the blades continue to spin them well after you stop walking/moving etc.

2. Increasing the blades will naturally give you a higher FOC and make it possible to mow without doing a set of sprints across the lawn.

3. Height of cut requires more blades if you mow lower. This is a factor even with greensmowers that have 10 or 12 blades depending. Mowing higher will reduce visible washboarding for a 4,5,6,or7 blade. 7 blades are questionable for under an 1" even for gas powered mowers

4. The attitude of the bed knife should be fairly parellel to the earth. I personally think if you mow at 1.5" (rear roller high) but the reel is digging in the turf down to 0.5" to "scoop" the grass to cut, washboarding will be more noticable.

5. Only mow 0.25" off at a time. In my experience if you have to drop your grass from 2" to 0.75", mow it at 0.25" otherwise you wont be able to push through.

Yes. The weight helps on a manual but there are so many factors to a reel clean cut. I hope this article helped. Lol


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

At 1.69" (43mm) HOC I had little to no striping on my Annual Rye, but I have a few more tricks up my sleeve to try before I say it doesn't stripe.

If nothing else though it is a vast improvement over the original design that is included


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

I think striping with a heavier setup overall will reduce the visual of washboarding because the grass is laying back. I've seen little change on my own turf with this roller but i also need to level the lawn because the roller is bouncing off bumps in the turf regardless of how heavy it is.

Increasing the speed of the blade will definitely reduce washboarding, however people have mentioned you cannot depend on this at a higher HOC because the reel creates a blast of air and pushes the blades away before cutting them which results in less than even cut.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

I got ok stripes in the side yard at one inch.



Decent washboarding at 1/2 inch. Absolute zero washboarding at 3/4 inch. Plus the turf looks best at 3/4 to 1 inch with these mowers in my opinion.


----------



## Raap

Have you considered this instead:
https://www.ashlandconveyor.com/products/t16ab?_pos=1&_sid=bde8ce310&_ss=r

More heavy, which should be better. Should be pretty easy to fix with some extra metal.

How about corosion? The KD16 roller that is recommended in this thread is not stainless steel. Problem?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

7/16 hex fits perfect. 11/16 hex will need modifications.


----------



## Raap

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> 7/16 hex fits perfect. 11/16 hex will need modifications.


Agree.
But not tricky to make larger one fit with metal plates on each side.

I just like the heavier roller. It is 8.9 lbs.

Any experience from those who did the custom roller in regards to corosion?


----------



## CLT49er

For those looking at this mower. $72 "used" on Amazon currently. Mine just came today. Brand spanking new.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Zero rust or corrosion and I leave mine with wet grass frequently. I do live in a warmer desert though. I got my 1.9 from global industrial.


----------



## frostyshake

I just got the Ashland Conveyor roller and it fit perfectly. The cut looked more uniform and I didn't notice any wash boarding at 1 in (I would occasionally see some with the stock roller). I was using the KD16 model linked below at 4.8 lb. There was some minor striping. I'm not really into stripes so that's just fine with me. It does make the mower heavier which is a downside, but still very manageable.

https://www.ashlandconveyor.com/products/kd16


----------



## vallecrucis

Does anyone have any pics of what the cut looks like on Bermuda using this custom roller? I'm considering one of these 7 blade manual reels. I currently am trying out a Fiskars over the past 2 seasons, and as I start to go lower on HOC I'm getting pretty significant washboarding. Hoping the 7 blade (and this roller idea) does help some. Trying to see if it's worth trying.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

You will get washboarding under 1 inch with the 7 blade too. I have zero at 1". Its shows up in some spots at 3/4" (I have a really uneven yard). It is very noticable at 1/2" inch unless triple cut.

Of course the above is on my PRG overseed. I will be using this on my bermuda in a few months.

You could always try the new cordless sunjoe. It goes down to 0.6". I will be buying one soon


----------



## Keepem Turnin

I just ordered the global roller. Thank you for this write up. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Keepem Turnin

Perfect fit. Easy install. Reels performed awesome. Thank you again


----------



## Backyardigans

vallecrucis said:


> Does anyone have any pics of what the cut looks like on Bermuda using this custom roller? I'm considering one of these 7 blade manual reels. I currently am trying out a Fiskars over the past 2 seasons, and as I start to go lower on HOC I'm getting pretty significant washboarding. Hoping the 7 blade (and this roller idea) does help some. Trying to see if it's worth trying.


This was cut at 0.65 with Earthwise 7-blade w/ custom roller.


----------



## vallecrucis

Nice thanks for the pic! That looks awesome. @Backyardigans


----------



## vallecrucis

If that's 0.65 I really don't see that much washboarding at all.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

No corrosion at all with very wet grass. 1/2" cut


----------



## Jeff20

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> No corrosion at all with very wet grass. 1/2" cut


I just looked up Ashland and they want over $20 to ship. The roller is only $14. Is that what you paid?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

Something like that. I ordered from global and I think it was 13 for the roller but 30 overall after shipping. Its the size of it plus weight. I ordered a rifle barrel from a firearm company and it was 20 bucks too.

If you have a Grainger near you can order and pick up from there


----------



## mab768

I just ordered the KD16 roller from Ashland for my Earthwise 16 inch 7 blade to see the difference having the extra roller weight will make. I just recently purchased a Scotts 18 inch 7 blade which has the 2 rear wheels and no roller. I took a chance and ordered the Ashland KD18 roller for it, but am wondering if it will fit. Anyone have some input on the process of removing the rear wheels and replacing them with this roller? I also ordered the 2 brackets in case I needed those to hold the roller in place.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

mab768 said:


> I just ordered the KD16 roller from Ashland for my Earthwise 16 inch 7 blade to see the difference having the extra roller weight will make. I just recently purchased a Scotts 18 inch 7 blade which has the 2 rear wheels and no roller. I took a chance and ordered the Ashland KD18 roller for it, but am wondering if it will fit. Anyone have some input on the process of removing the rear wheels and replacing them with this roller? I also ordered the 2 brackets in case I needed those to hold the roller in place.


Any update?


----------



## cepeacock133

I have a Scott's 20 inch manual reel mower. It's has a 1/2 bolts through a bar at the rear. I'm assuming I would remove the bar and replace it with one of these convey rollers. Can anyone recommend which one I should get to put on my mower?


----------



## nameless

.


----------



## nameless

Been thinking about going to reel, I just did a reno and lawn is as flat as I could make it I was a little hesitant of washboard but not mowing too short and this thread for modification convinced me to try.


----------



## cleohioturf

If you just did a Reno, do it now, easier to train the grass at lower heights.


----------



## RBall

cepeacock133 said:


> I have a Scott's 20 inch manual reel mower. It's has a 1/2 bolts through a bar at the rear. I'm assuming I would remove the bar and replace it with one of these convey rollers. Can anyone recommend which one I should get to put on my mower?


I am also curious. I just bought a Scott's 20" reel to start into the reel mowing world. Did you end up trying one or does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

I found a new use for my same roller for my Earthwise. It fits directly on my Mclane. The height adjustment is finicky, but it does work.


----------



## PKutch

klsmith259 said:


> I ordered the Earthwise 7 blade reel mower and should have it this week. I also ordered a roller inspired by this thread from Ashland Conveyor and it should be here next week. There is some lead time but I ordered the 9 gauge version that is about 5lbs. I plan on using it this weekend with the stock roller to be able to compare to the conveyor roller. If someone doesn't post pics before I can I will be able to next week.


What HOC did you achieve? Thank you! I think this might be the best low cost mower for this purpose. I will be using it on a leveled hybrid Bermuda putting green.


----------



## Breadwater

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Good question. The original was 2" and its fairly close to the bed knife. The higher the HOC the more room you have, but the 7/16 hex fits perfect. When you start getting into 2.5 rollers or higher the middle hex rod is 11/16 or higher and will not fit the original mount without modification. I have experienced much less bounce with mine and think it was money well worth it. 👍 If you are after stripes I would buy the 3.5" x 18" 21 lb roller and trail it off the green fastners as pictured in the original post.


What type of modifications would you recommend in order to add the following roller to the 7-blade Earthwise Reel mower?








Earthwise Power Tools by ALM 16
https://www.amazon.com/Earthwise-1715-16EW-16-Inch-7-Blade-Silver/dp/B01LYVKRI9?th=1












Roller - T16 - T16

*Between Frame (in):* 16"
*Roller Tube:* 2-5/8"x7ga Plain Stl
*Shaft: *11/16" Hex Plain Stl
*Bearing: *Commercial Light oil
*Roller Retention:* Spring
*Capacity (lbs):* 850
*Weight (lbs):* 8.9










Bracket - LBRKT1116H - LBRKT1116H

*Material Gage: *7ga
*Roller Shaft: *11/16 Hex
*Weight (lbs): *0.22


----------

